
A Horrifying Example of Government Handouts and Perverse Incentives - da02
https://danieljmitchell.wordpress.com/2017/07/05/a-horrifying-example-of-government-handouts-and-perverse-incentives/
======
chrisbennet
Takeaway from this Libertarian website article is: Government handouts are bad
because people in India (reportedly) feed granny to tigers in nature preserve
and then move body to field just to claim compensation from government for
tiger attack.

